# Gangster titles for composers



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I know, most adults wouldn't think up this stuff, but I think it could be pretty funny what you guys could come up with.

Tchaikovsky - Tea-man or T-man, after all, Chai tea is pretty good.
JS Bach - The Godfather
Prokofiev - Enfant Terrible (there ain't nothing better to suit) 
Balakirev, Cui, Borodin, Mussorgsky, Rimsky-Korsakov - The Mighty Handful (already an awesome gang title)
Georges Auric, Louis Durey, Arthur Honegger, Darius Milhaud, Francis Poulenc, Germaine Tailleferre - Les Six 

See what you can come up with!


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Reminds me of:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Life or Def? That's funny!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

"Parental Advisory Explicit Lyrics" :lol: What would Beethoven say?


----------



## Comus (Sep 20, 2010)

Canon in Deez Nutz!


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Moz Def (Mozart)
Heavy B (Beethoven)
Shozzy D (Shostakovitch)
Ross Boss (Rossini)
H*e-n****r (Arthur Honegger)
Lock Stock Hausen (Stockhausen)


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Edward Elgar said:


> H*e-n****r (Arthur Honegger)


Got a good laugh out of that one.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Edward Elgar said:


> H*e-n****r (Arthur Honegger)


:lol: .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

:lol: ........................................


----------

